# Eye Fi card question



## Destin (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been looking into eye-fi cards just to see of they are something I'm interested in. 

My main question, which I can't seem to get an answer to from anyone, is this:
Does the card require and internet connection, or will it work on a Local wireless network that is not connected to the internet? 

The reason I ask is that it would be fairly simple to set up a Local network using a laptop and a portable router, but I do not wish to pay for mobile internet....so it would have to work on a local wireless network or else it is pointless for me...


----------



## gillat (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Destin,

How is it going? My name is Ziv, and I'm one of the Eye-Fi co-founders.

Yes, you can absolutely use the Eye-Fi Card without having an internet connection. The card can just upload locally to your computer, via a router that's not online, or via ad-hoc.

But you DO need to be online for the very first Registration. After that, and after you create an account with Eye-Fi, you can go offline, and never have the card go online again. So if you're using a portable router, or just doing ad-hoc -- no prob at all.

I noticed that you're using a D40. You'll need to do one very important thing, to change your power settings, for the card to work. Your D40 powers off, by default, after 6 seconds. So the card doesn't have any time to upload anything. You'll need to change the Auto Meter Off from the default 6 seconds, to 30 minutes. In newer Nikon cameras, they know that we're inside, and power off after the card is done uploading. The D40 just needs to have that change, done once, and then you'll be all set.

Here are some links for you:

D40 Power Settings | Support
Eye-Fi Forums &bull; View topic - Why do I need internet connection for local upload?
Eye-Fi Forums &bull; View topic - transfer without internet Canon 1DS MkIII


----------



## gillat (Oct 14, 2010)

BTW, awesome photos. I'm also a SmugMug pro addict


----------



## Destin (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help man, I really appreciate it!! I'll most likely be setting myself up with a couple eye fi cards soon now!!

And yeah, smugmug pro is awesome!!


----------



## Destin (Oct 14, 2010)

"Important: Once you&#8217;ve completed these steps, your camera will stay on for 30 minutes. However, due to a camera firmware issue, once you take a picture, your camera will default back to a 4 sec image review setting. To get back to 30 minutes, turn your camera &#8220;off&#8221; & &#8220;on&#8221; again."

Just reading through the links you gave me. Does this mean that I can only take one photo, then I have to turn the camera off and back on to take another one if I want the eye fi card to work?


----------



## 1991-C4 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the D40 tip Ziv! I have a D40, but no Eye-Fi card... yet! Still deciding on which one to get.


----------

